# what the duck is my type? first got entp, than did 3883 tests, very diff results?



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Probably that 8 in your tritype. :tongue: Especially if *3*78.


My 3 and 4 are both high so I can't choose between the two and I relate to both 478 and 378 as well. My highest is 7 though.
It's interesting that I'm the EFP with 7w8 and you're the ENTP with 7w6. I think it's usually the opposite:th_woot:


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

anony231 said:


> My 3 and 4 are both high so I can't choose between the two and I relate to both 478 and 378 as well. My highest is 7 though.
> It's interesting that I'm the EFP with 7w8 and you're the ENTP with 7w6. *I think it's usually the opposite*:th_woot:


Yeah, it is. I'm not 100% set on wing, though. Maybe like 88% set.


----------

